# Feeling proud with a 155kg bench lift :) Good times!



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

hey folks

Thought id post as I am pretty proud, feeling good and really happy from this today!!

Been feeling strength increasing nicely recently and felt a fantastic pump at the gym and routines falling into place nicely.

Finally this week cracked the 155kg decline bench press (bar bell) for a couple of reps. Been stuck at the 145-150kg for a bit so thought id push threw and managed it.. JUST!!!

Feeling great from that 

Thanks for listening


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, VERY impressed mate, i think i can barely do 90 on flat bench lol. I use dumbells most of the time. 160 next week?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Great going mate, well done :thumbup1:

Great to get past a barrier.

Have a rep on me


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice work mate. That is a big lift by anyones standards :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

What did you do diffrently to push past 150kg, new routine, new supps.

ps nice lifting by the way.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Well done, treat yourself to a nice steak


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Wow, VERY impressed mate, i think i can barely do 90 on flat bench lol. I use dumbells most of the time. 160 next week?


Must admit strenght has been great...

I do incline with dumbells and warm up on 42.5kg per arm and then sit at 50kgs per arm (largest weight our gym has) So trying to build up the reps on that.

Going to try and do the same on flat and decline so ive maxed out the gyms dumbells and then maybe throw in some inclime barbell lifts.

Wish my legs matched up to upper body! LOL


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well done mate.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> What did you do diffrently to push past 150kg, new routine, new supps.
> 
> ps nice lifting by the way.


I started on it for chest routine, then did low reps on each weight just to get my body used to what I was lifting. I cant just straight up to the big weights as it feels stupid. So couple reps on different weights working up.. Then on the last lift.. I would say it took about 10 seconds to get it back up! LOL! LOTS of screaming. hahaha

5 * 80kg

5 * 100kg

2 * 120kg

2 * 140kg

1 * 150kg

1 * 155kg

(Normally do between 8-12 reps on a normal set, but I was trying to break through a barrier here)

More up to date photo of me, from about 2 weeks ago:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

How many reps you do mate?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

andysutils said:


> How many reps you do mate?


As above mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Must admit strenght has been great...
> 
> I do incline with dumbells and warm up on 42.5kg per arm and then sit at 50kgs per arm (largest weight our gym has) So trying to build up the reps on that.
> 
> ...


Awesome. I am currently at 38kg bells but think will easily do 40's/42's next week as they were easy. Swap you your chest for my legs which are my best body part lol. Chest is my worst.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome. I am currently at 38kg bells but think will easily do 40's/42's next week as they were easy. Swap you your chest for my legs which are my best body part lol. Chest is my worst.


legs best part? Lucky dude.. Mine are weak and look rubbish to upper body. Good job for baggy combats. I do hit em every week though.. Slowly but surely getting there.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

good lifting fella


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Good work man!

I need to do something like this i'm currently stuck dead at 110kg bar! Changed to Db's for a few weeks see if i can improve strength currently 4 reps on 50kg, then go back and try hit bar again, fingers crossed!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Nice one mate!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nice one mate, good going .......... by the way, has this thread been deleted as i cant see owt?? LOL


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

muzzy2kuk said:


> Good work man!
> 
> I need to do something like this i'm currently stuck dead at 110kg bar! Changed to Db's for a few weeks see if i can improve strength currently 4 reps on 50kg, then go back and try hit bar again, fingers crossed!


 Work on your ovehead presses as this will help


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

gowaaarn lad:thumb:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Good lifting!!!! So go on focus on getting your legs up to where you want em for the rest of the year!

But thats a good weight mate.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

good lift what height and weight are you ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice lifting mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Thats impressive mate! Keep up the good work, its good when it pays off and you finally set a new pb


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Great lift pal, keep up the good work,

170 in 2 weeks?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

t hall gym said:


> good lift what height and weight are you ?


Hey 5, 11" and current 14,4stone


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> legs best part? Lucky dude.. Mine are weak and look rubbish to upper body. Good job for baggy combats. I do hit em every week though.. Slowly but surely getting there.


Well upper body is complete tosh so probably makes my legs look better than they are haha.


----------

